# Need ideas



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

This year New Hampshire is going down to Eastern States with our Goats. Theres only two representatives. We were given a topic and we have to do a hands on demonstration for it. All six of the states had to pick a somewhere in their gestation cycle. So we choose birth positions. Now we have to come up with something hands on and educational but how would you turn this into something hands on? Any ideas?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ooh cool! The most hands-on thing you could bring would be a young goat kid that you could hold in your lap and demonstrate different positions. I did this with one of our kids so I could show my husband how our head-back kid was positioned and what parts of it I could feel. However, it might be traumatic for a live baby to travel from home and have to be used for a lengthy live demonstration. So maybe you could do something similar with a stuffed goat. This stuffed goat even births babies! https://www.gardenagerie.com/products/momma-goat-with-2-kids-playset-and-book

Visual aids are great. Draw some detailed pictures of different birthing presentations. This is an absolutely wonderful set of drawings: http://www.mythosfarm.com/youre-kidding---dont-panic.html
Mythos Farm was formerly Gryphon Tor to whom the images are copyrighted, so you may be able to contact this person and get permission to use her images.

Have fun!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

In human childbirth classes, they sometimes use a knitted or crocheted "uterus" & "birth canal"--they look kind of like very long wool caps that get narrower towards the opening, or a knit vase. Obviously not a good idea if using a live kid, but would work well you had a bendy stuffed animal. If you know a knitter this would be a very easy thing for them to make for you. If they're good, they could knit the kid too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea's


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

@Damfino @catharina unfortunately we cant bring a live kid. I would kind of like it if the could see the kid from the outside.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Goatzrule said:


> @Damfino @catharina unfortunately we cant bring a live kid. I would kind of like it if the could see the kid from the outside.


With the knit thing, with large stitches you could see through it, but the idea is that they see the baby's presentation & "birth" & they or you can reach in to reposition the baby in the snug but stretchy birth canal.

A sudden goofy thought--panty hose with one leg tied in a knot & removed & the other shortened, & maybe a rubber band or twist tie on the waist. Then you have a see-through "doe"! You could even have one set up ahead of time for each of the birth positions you want to discuss, so you would only have to "deliver" the kids during your demonstration. Too weird?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

No, I wouldn't actually recommend bringing a live kid anyway--too stressful and no presentation is worth risking the health of a youngster. 

I love the panty hose idea Catharina posted! I also think using a stuffed monkey toy would be better than a goat because all the stuffed goats I've seen have short legs and thick bodies. On the other hand, stuffed monkeys often have long, slender legs and skinny bodies like a newborn goat and are exactly the right size. Just cut the tail short and call it a La-Mancha! Google "floppy monkey toy" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

i like that idea. we are going to be presenting this to the other state teams


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on going to the Big E! We've been thee a few times on "Maine" day and marched in the parade. My girls have not wanted to show there, but they have a friend that has shown there a few times in the dairy goat show. I bet your demonstration will be AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Might want to try support hose if you decide to try the panty hose thing. They're a lot sturdier.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We also have to have a display board. What to put on it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Simple genes like LaMancha ears, polled, blue eyes? That would go with a birth.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I can give you ear pics

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goatzrule said:


> We also have to have a display board. What to put on it


What I suggested before about drawings of various birthing presentations would go great on a display board too.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You could also have a list of supplies needed for a birth kit, with pictures or explanations if needed--emphasis on what you would need if you have to deal with a malpositioned kid.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Ear pics would be intresting


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We picked two different positions and then having the position you want as well. One breached and the other with the head back


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

For our second poster we are doing poisons plants. We would like to do three categories. Deadly, Dangerous, Sick (like a stomach ache) I cant find any that go. I know buttercups can go in the "sick" but what else for the different groups?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mountain laurel (deadly)
rhododendron (deadly)
choke cherry (deadly)
bracken fern (dangerous - causes lameness and blindness)
red oak (sick - causes mastitis)


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Ivy's supposed to be toxic but doesn't seem to affect my goats--you could put it in the least dangerous category maybe. Avocados too?


----------

